
Waiting for browser support: makeshift responsive images - kjaer
https://kjaermaxi.me/makeshift-responsive-images/
======
kjaer
Every single article I've read on responsive images has adopted the same
angle: they're fantastic, and you should use them now.

In this post, I'm presenting a less popular opinion, namely that the new
specification for responsive images is nowhere near having enough browser
support, especially in the very devices that need it. That's why I explored an
alternative way of having a sort of makeshift responsiveness to images.

Obviously, it's not perfect, and I wrote why in the conclusion, but it did get
me some pretty decent performance improvements!

